# World Famous Potato Salad!



## theblondebbqer (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

I am currently working on opening a BBQ shop in D.C. I started cooking at a young age and went to culinary school. However, my main passion was always smoking! I have created the recipe for the worlds greatest potato salad. I hope some of you will want to share recipes for your grilling parties! 

The Blonde BBQer


----------



## mossymo (Jun 14, 2007)

I would love to hear your recipe?


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Jun 14, 2007)

Greetings to The Blonde BBQer!...Welcome to the SMF!... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 It's a Mighty Fine place to be!

Great Folks, Great Food, Tons of info, and more fun than you can shake a stick at!

Why not sign up for Jeff's Free 5 Day eCourse...It's a great little course, and the price is right to boot! 

Culinary school huh?...Maybe you can teach us some new tricks!

I'd bet you have TONS of great recipes too!...Maybe we can pry a few of them loose...ya think?

I know I'd love to hear that Potato Salad recipe too!!  

Again...Welcome aboard!...Glad to have you with us!

Until Later...

Enjoy!...


----------



## ron50 (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome to SMF. You'll find a lot of great people and good BBQ here.
I am always looking for a great potato salad recipe


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome TheBlondeBBQer... I'd love to hear about your World Famous Potato Salad!!

It's good to hear that you are pursuing your passion... good luck with your BBQ shop!


----------



## hhersh (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome blondebbqer............I too am looking forward to your potato salad recipe, how about telling us huh?....


----------



## triple b (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome SMF
I'd like to see your recipe too.
I wonder if it's anything like my Mom used to make?
Good luck in your new venture!


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome to SMF TheBlondeBBQer. Glad to have another culinary artist and chef among us. Keep us posted how the progress goes on opening that BBQ shop. There is a thread here with another member who's opening a place and all his activities as he gets ready for opening day... 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=1865

Keep Smokin


----------



## watery eyes (Jun 14, 2007)

Glad to have you onboard SMF!!!

I bet your BBQ shop will be a hit in the area!

Looking forward to seeing some of your finished products.


----------



## jts70 (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcoma aboard, love to hear abut your recipe!


----------



## chris_harper (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to smf. eveyone that eats my Q tells me i ought to open a bbq place here. if i ever lose my job i might do that. i would think it would be quite different doing it for a living, vs. for doing it just to feed my family for a few days.


----------



## theblondebbqer (Jun 17, 2007)

WOW! Thanks everybody! I appreciate all your hospitality! It's always nice to have friends with the same passion for BBQ as me! The restaurant is getting a slow start, as we need another loan BUT we finally found a place! Its an old restaurant close to the Hill. We also are at a complete standstill on the name too! If anyone has any suggestions for a good BBQ shop name give me a shout out! I want it to be original, but it seems like all the good names are taken! As for the potato salad... HERE IT IS!!! I hope you like it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The Blonde BBQer

4 to 5 boiled potatoes (don't boil too long as it is better crunchy)
1 cup mayo
2 TBS, apple cider vinegar
1/2 onion GRILLED with BBQ spice rub on top
1 1/2 TBS sea salt
as much black pepper as you like
1 TBS brown sugar
1/4 cup yellow mustard
2 TBS celery seed
AND TO TOP....CRISPY CRISPY CRISPY BACON!!! lots of bacon crumbles.

I hope that you like it


----------



## theblondebbqer (Jun 17, 2007)

WAIT! I almost forgot the cayenne pepper!!! It adds the perfect kick. I like to add lots, but you can add as much as you like!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 The hotter the better!


----------



## beerivore (Jun 17, 2007)

Seeing that you're in D.C. How about "Blowin' Smoke - A BBQ joint" or "Smoke Blowin' BBQ"? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck on everything!


----------



## ron50 (Jun 17, 2007)

That recipe sounds differrent from the usual spuds salad. I'm looking forward to trying it.


----------



## theblondebbqer (Jun 17, 2007)

HaHaHa!! YES!! i def. want a politics themed joint since i'm in the area. certain items on the menu will reflect that too. we will have the ba"rack" obama ribs, bill clinton "i smoked this chicken but i didnt inhale" chicken, Bush's baked beans, ted kennedy beer can chicken..etc! what do you think about a picture of uncle sam saying...I WANT YOU to eat this BBQ. (and he has bbq sauce around his mouth and is holding a rib. I know it sounds corny, but this stuff sells!


----------



## keywesmoke (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi, welcome to SMF. I'm a Georgetown born and raised boy now in Key West with my wife. 
I know the franchises up there, Red, White & Blues names are taken, but I'm just thinking out loud here...

Bipartisan BBQ
The Republican Rib
The Gingrich Grill (kidding)
Congressional Grilling Co.
Pork Barrel BBQ

That's what I've got so far. Thanks for recipe!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome BBBQer -

Great bunch of folks here you'll feel right at home (or maybe better). Thanks for posting your recipe. You'll find lots of great recipes here from the SMF family enjoy!


----------



## palladini (Sep 7, 2013)

TheBlondeBBQer said:


> WOW! Thanks everybody! I appreciate all your hospitality! It's always nice to have friends with the same passion for BBQ as me! The restaurant is getting a slow start, as we need another loan BUT we finally found a place! Its an old restaurant close to the Hill. We also are at a complete standstill on the name too! If anyone has any suggestions for a good BBQ shop name give me a shout out! I want it to be original, but it seems like all the good names are taken! As for the potato salad... HERE IT IS!!! I hope you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing you forgot or need to change to really kick this up a notch, smoke the Potatoes.  And also the Sea Salt, smoked is wonderful.


----------



## palladini (Apr 12, 2014)

TheBlondeBBQer said:


> WOW! Thanks everybody! I appreciate all your hospitality! It's always nice to have friends with the same passion for BBQ as me! The restaurant is getting a slow start, as we need another loan BUT we finally found a place! Its an old restaurant close to the Hill. We also are at a complete standstill on the name too! If anyone has any suggestions for a good BBQ shop name give me a shout out! I want it to be original, but it seems like all the good names are taken! As for the potato salad... HERE IT IS!!! I hope you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Add the Cayenne, yes, but I bet you a dollar, if you smoked those potatoes it would be kicked up much farther and taste better also.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey BBBQer

Welcome to the Smoking  forum.   You’ll find great , friendly people here, all more than willing to answer any question you may have.  Just ask and you’ll get about 10 different answers—all right.  LOL.   Don’t forget to post qviews.

Love the recipe for the potato salad,but agree with Palladini--would kick it up a notch.  As for the menue names-------LOVE them

Gary


----------



## gary s (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello and welcome from East Texas, I love Potato Salad I'll have to give that recipe a try, good luck with your new venture. Can never have to many good BBQ places.

Gary S


----------

